# First iui



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi everyone 
Just thOught I'd post my experience. Had a mc march 2010, chem preg feb 2011. Have done 2 rounds of clomid with trigger shot & this mOnth had last round of clomid with a 20mm follicle. I triggered at 11.30 pm on tues & went in for iui 3pm thurs.(40 hrs). dh sperm was all good so why do I feel so negative?? Self preservation maybe? Be good to hear some of your experiences. Currently treatment is at ESPERANCE who have been lovely.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Lots of good luck and baby dust. I think you might be right self preservation. By preparing your self for bad news you kinda hope it wont hurt as much..but im sure it will hurt like hell anyway. So lets hope its a great suprise!


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

Thankyou that's really sweet. My hubby gets cross with me being negative but 18 mOnths of bfn & 1 chem Preg hard to feel hopeful! I know I prob should feel more positive!


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

Lots of baby dust to you too, see your bout to start iui. Poor you with all that travelling too.
Goodluck hopefully we will both be celebrating soon xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Lets hope so! 
Its hard to be anything but negative somtimes isnt it? You feel like you dont want to be too positive incase you get your heart broken...
or is that just me lol


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

No defiatley not just you. x


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

So first iui hasnt worked!   Feel so sad today. going to now leave any treatment this month and going to start injections next month.

Would be good to hear of some positive stories from injections they think I may be put on Menopur.

Hope the rest of you are lucky with your iuis xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww im so sorry to hear that. Im sure you r feeling sad you have every right too. Our bodies r such funny things. So they r going to medicate you this time, do they think this will help get it right for next time then?


----------



## teacherKate (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Jennylou,  I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN with IUI number 1.  I've had the same experience this weekend - I had IUI 2 weeks ago (1st round) but got my period this weekend.  

I was also feeling very negative about it all - and you're right, it is self-preservation.  BUT I've decided it's horribly painful emotionally anyway, so next time (we're trying again this month - start injections later this week) I'm going to go all-out on the positive thoughts in the hope that it makes a difference.  I'm already battling the negativity because my doctor only gave me the lowest dose of Gonal F again today, despite the fact that I only produced 1 follicle last cycle and needed booster shots to make it grow large enough.  I wanted her to give me a higher dose to encourage a couple more follicles, but she wouldn't.    BUT I guess I just have to trust her as the professional, so back to the positive thoughts eh..?  

SO - rest up this month, and sending tons of luck for next month. 

xxx


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

Hiya
Sorry to hear you had BFN to this weekend. where are you having treatment? The hospital contacted me today and i have to see the consultant for a review before starting different meds everything feels so long winded & frustrating!!

Its hard trying to trust but guess we got no choice. Keep positive hun & fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## teacherKate (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Jennylou, 

Sorry, I haven't been around recently as we've had visitors.  I'm currently in SE Asia, so have the added issue of dealing with Asian bureaucracy and nurses who only speak Malay.  My doctor is Chinese and is lovely, but is the only one in the hospital who can perform IUI, but is also very busy with other Ob Gyn patients - so it's all a bit fraught.  

Having the Gonal F injections at the moment, and going for follicular tracking on Weds to see what the situation is.  I'm hoping she'll agree to do the IUI on Saturday as the clinic is closed on Friday and Sunday (that's the days the Muslims take their 'weekend').  Haven't had too much time to think about it this last week (which may well be a good thing!) but am trying to be positive.  Fingers crossed for you and your meeting with the consultant.  You're right, it is SO long-winded.

Good luck!

xxx


----------

